# Advice on shoot needed.  First time shooting a pro model



## Ernicus (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey all....

So...I asked for advice on my wedding second shooter experience and got a lot of great responses and advice.  I am hoping for the same deal here.  So fire at will.

I have been invited to a 50's pinup shoot with a pro model tomorrow.  Only two photogs, well main and his wife both shoot, and me.  Last minute invite, but thankfully I am pretty much set up with portable gear which is cool...the photog who invited me will have gear too...so it should be great learning.

Basically we are shooting seperately.  One will take lead...do their thing...the other watches and sees their ideas...then trade...etc.  So at some point I will have lead with creative control.

I plan to bring my monolight kit, flashpoint 320, I'll also have two 36" inch umprellas (reflective not shoot through), and speeds for them.  I also have my main sb360, borrowing a bracket (camera rotating), and a fong.

Other than kit, I have my 50mm 1.4 and my 80-200 f/2

So, I can't think of anything else to say that I have at my disposal.  Any reads you may know of or advice you'd like to give....I'm all ears.

Thanks,

Ernie


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 11, 2012)

update, I snagged a 32" white shoot through umbrella from work....ran out of the big ones, lol.  So I got one of those, oh, and I have 46 or 48" 5 in 1 reflector set as well.


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 11, 2012)

location update.  we are shooting here

Hotel Senator Inn & Spa, Augusta, United States of America - Lowest Rate Guaranteed!

the photog knows owner and usually gets free reign over the hotel...sometimes...so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 11, 2012)

My advice to you: Have fun. Watch what the other photog does for posing. Make sure the arm is away from the body and allows you to see the curve when possible. 
Shoot some really outrageous and sassy poses-that's pin up! Shoot for sexy and shoot for G rated. Try EVERYTHING you can think of. If she's a thin model shoot from every angle imaginable. Shoot your friends while they are shooting. Take notes. 
When you get home write down all of your thoughts while they are right on the forefront. Then go back and read them every so often because they'll spark more thoughts later down the line.


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  I have not looked up the model yet, been crazy busy.  I was told she does pinup a lot and has the thick/curvy physique for it as it was back in the day.  I never thought of shooting him shooting her...great idea.


----------



## shefjr (Aug 11, 2012)

I have no advice for you sorry :/ I am jealous of your good fortune with your offers to second shoot a wedding and now a model! What luck and great experience!


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 11, 2012)

shefjr said:


> I have no advice for you sorry :/ I am jealous of your good fortune with your offers to second shoot a wedding and now a model! What luck and great experience!



  thanks.  I feel very lucky.  Some locals are noticing my hard work, dedication, humility, and willingness to learn and I am getting offers left and right...so life is good in the photog world for me right now.  

I decided to sort of "journalize" my efforts this year, so to speak, here for others who are in similar boat and want to shoot as a pro eventually.  My hopes is that they realize what it takes to learn and grow, and do not just drop 600 bucks on a dSLR and present themselves as a pro.  I am seeing that mentality more and more every day in person in the store, and it really irritates me and I have now seen personally how it gives a bad name to photographers as a whole by the chit they produce.  So, I hope my posts reach those who are trying to learn.

I can't complain one bit.  I need this, and other experiences to become what I want to be and start shooting professionally.  I do not feel comfortable selling myself and services without such experiences under my belt, so I am trying to get invites to as many things as I can to prepare myself for next year.


----------



## Designer (Aug 11, 2012)

Just questions.  Are you paying for one third of her time?  What outfits/props will be there?  Are you expected to bring props?  What furniture/posing benches will be there?  Inside or outside?  Or both?  Is someone doing hair and makeup?  How many outfit changes are scheduled?


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 11, 2012)

No, no money.  freebie swap.  I have all rights to shots, and she gets free photos.  She is bringing her outfits and props...I have no idea what she'll bring, but was told she's a pro and does this sort of thing a lot, so I'm assuming she'll have many things at her disposal.

as far as furniture, inside outside etc.  I put a link up earlier in thread to the location.  We were going to do outside abandoned industrial area, sort of an idea on contrast of soft skin, harsh environment.  but today is rainy and crappy overcast so it will be inside.  

It's more of a "pad the portfolio" event.  She needs updated shots for her portfolio, I need a portfolio. lol.  so it won't be regular as in terms of hired events, with scheduled outfit changes, and that sort.  So she'll be changing to whatever she feels like it and doing her own dressup basically.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just have fun! Looking forward to seeing what you get!


----------



## orljustin (Aug 11, 2012)

Sounds like she'll wear and do whatever she wants in the hotel lobby, and you get to snap away and hope you get something that doesn't look like it was shot in a hotel.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 11, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> No, no money.  freebie swap.  I have all rights to shots, and she gets free photos.  She is bringing her outfits and props...I have no idea what she'll bring, but was told she's a pro and does this sort of thing a lot, so I'm assuming she'll have many things at her disposal.
> 
> as far as furniture, inside outside etc.  I put a link up earlier in thread to the location.  We were going to do outside abandoned industrial area, sort of an idea on contrast of soft skin, harsh environment.  but today is rainy and crappy overcast so it will be inside.
> 
> It's more of a "pad the portfolio" event.  She needs updated shots for her portfolio, I need a portfolio. lol.  so it won't be regular as in terms of hired events, with scheduled outfit changes, and that sort.  So she'll be changing to whatever she feels like it and doing her own dressup basically.




If she was pro she wouldn't be free


----------



## Tee (Aug 11, 2012)

Probably a Model Mayhem "pro".  One look at her port will tell.  Either way, have fun.  Any chance to get in front of a model is progress.  Are you going to have her sign a model release?  Start thinking about the admin side of things as you progress.  Shameless plug: I use the Top Model Release app in iPhone.  It's brand new but simple, to the point, and covered in the 50 states <--- cue kmH to link to a government website about releases.


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 11, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> > No, no money.  freebie swap.  I have all rights to shots, and she gets free photos.  She is bringing her outfits and props...I have no idea what she'll bring, but was told she's a pro and does this sort of thing a lot, so I'm assuming she'll have many things at her disposal.
> ...



Not entirely true.  The main photog and her are working a trade.  She needs a cover for a local mag entry and he is padding his portfolio; since they are acquaintances, there is not monetary exchange.  Pro's do trade work too, it's not always about the money.  I was just lucky enough to get invited.

Anything useful to add other than douchebaggery?


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 11, 2012)

Tee said:


> Probably a Model Mayhem "pro".  One look at her port will tell.  Either way, have fun.  Any chance to get in front of a model is progress.  Are you going to have her sign a model release?  Start thinking about the admin side of things as you progress.  Shameless plug: I use the Top Model Release app in iPhone.  It's brand new but simple, to the point, and covered in the 50 states <--- cue kmH to link to a government website about releases.



Since I was invited by a friend, and they are friends, I had not thought about it.  Good advice though.  Thanks.  ;-)


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 11, 2012)

orljustin said:


> Sounds like she'll wear and do whatever she wants in the hotel lobby, and you get to snap away and hope you get something that doesn't look like it was shot in a hotel.



I'm hoping for poolside stuff and possibly lounge/dining espeically if they have an old piano...which I think they do.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 11, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> orljustin said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like she'll wear and do whatever she wants in the hotel lobby, and you get to snap away and hope you get something that doesn't look like it was shot in a hotel.
> ...



Poolside = Sexy!


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 11, 2012)

Just texted and got model info.  Here is the model.  Like I said earlier, it's a deal between them, I just get to come for experience.  

http://api.ning.com/files/wKTRxo0KT...mpressedhollydanger1.jpg?width=340&height=600

http://api.ning.com/files/URA4QB1OT...bjzd18PT3/PGF_9534lr.jpg?width=398&height=600

...and yeah she does have a model mayhem....don't they all?  lolz.   ModelMayhem.com - Holly Danger - Model - Portland, Maine, US


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 11, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> > orljustin said:
> ...



Only two ideas I have come up with so far.  lol.


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 11, 2012)

Noel is going to show me how to take a regular shot, from the shoot, and pp it into old vintage pinup style...and some that pinup cartoony look too.  He teaches photoshop classes as well, so I am looking forward to the pp lessons also.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 11, 2012)

This sounds like an awesome opportunity and only keeps getting better! Make sure to take your model release with you and have her sign it. Then show us what you get!


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 11, 2012)

i love redheads...your very lucky for a chance like that. I HIGHLY recommend a thong for the pool shots, if not less.


----------



## Tee (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm excited for you. Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 12, 2012)

Just got back from the shoot...it was very fun and informative.  I learned more in two hours working with noel than I think I would have in a year on my own.  Being able to watch him work with the model, from how to talk to them, to how to pose them...was priceless.  When it came to my turn I had creative block and stagefright maybe...lol.  I just could not think of things to do.  As time went on, she'd try her thing, if it worked I shot it, if it didn't then I made suggestive improvements.  It was just a very great time.  I think I have some good shots, going to run through them now so it will be a while till I post them...but as soon as I run em through I'll have 'em up.

here is a quick glimpse of the setup, photogs wife stood on paper for us to dial in settings...obviously mine were not dialed in yet, lol.  hard to see but there is a reflector on a stand in front of the light on the right.  two strobes, light on table high shooting down on backdrop, and a reflector at models left.

The hotel donated to us a conference room.  It was a bit tight with all the gear in there, I had to actually stand outside the door (it was a secluded hall not open public hall) to be able to use my 50mm.  Later on I put on my kit lens to be able to shoot at a wider angle as I still don't have a great quality wide angled lens.  We were going for more full body than crops so I did with what I had.

Later we walked around after two outfit changes and went to the bar and the pool.  

anyway, off to run through the set and see what I got....

Here's the quick shot kinda showing the setup.  Not much of a shot but better than my words I guess.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 12, 2012)

:addpics:


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 12, 2012)

c'mon Ernicus... we are waiting!


----------



## Tee (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks like the D-lite Elinchroms.  I'm intrested in what your thoughts were regarding the lights.


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 12, 2012)

impatient ones.  lol.  would you like a few unprocessed camera jpg's for now?  lol.  I'm about to watch a movie and then go watch meteor showers with my new girlfriend...so....yeah....won't be processing them tongiht.  I did at least run through and see where I failed and succeeded though.


----------



## Raian-san (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm still waiting to see at least some pictures from the wedding.


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 12, 2012)

I threw 5 jpg's unprocessed up for review.  So obviously white balances will be off and they have not been "vintaged" yet.  But look if you like and I hope to have the full set ready for Serious C&C in a few days.

Unprocessed Set for Review - a set on Flickr


----------



## orljustin (Aug 13, 2012)

Why would they waste time carting their stuff to a hotel and going to the trouble of getting a room if they were just going to shoot on a roll of seamless?


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 13, 2012)

orljustin said:


> Why would they waste time carting their stuff to a hotel and going to the trouble of getting a room if they were just going to shoot on a roll of seamless?



Um...neutral ground....no one has their own studio to use...should we have brought lots of extension chords for the lighting and just rolled the seamless outside?  Kinda confused by your statement.


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 13, 2012)

Also, there are other shots poolside and in the bar.  I don't really care for mine too much, I may after I pp them...not sure.  So I'll post the others off the paper later.


----------

